# Boxing Liniment



## Thunder Foot (Aug 4, 2006)

We all incure injuries while training, right? Well, I'm new to using liniment and found it to be fairly effective. I was just wondering if any of you may have found some to work better than others... or maybe not even liniment, bengay, icyhot, whatever it is you use. Here's a picture of the stuff we use at our gym. So what do you recommend?


----------



## King (Aug 4, 2006)

Oh hey, I use that stuff. It works like magic for me. Makes me forget about my injuries and keep going. I've used Tiger Balm, Cool Ice and Bengay before but I didn't feel the same heat I'd get from the liniment. There is suppose to be a cream version but I like the bottle. It smells nice too, helps wakes me up.


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 4, 2006)

I used it yesterday, and my leg feels great today! My kru recommended that I apply it in an upward massaging motion, to smoothen out any knots that may form. Is this the same brand that you use? Beacuse I'm curious to know if other brands may prove to be more potent, or have a better effect.


----------



## MMAfighter (Aug 6, 2006)

so...where do i get that?? haha i've been ignoring my pains haha


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I'm sure you can order it on the internet. If I can't find it online, then I'll probably end up paying an over-prcied value for it at my gym.

Does anyone else use Liniment or a form of pain reliever for small injuries?


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 7, 2006)

I was always a tiger balm / icy hot guy.

I actually never saw that stuff you've got there.  Sounds like something I should look into.


----------



## isukgrar (Aug 8, 2006)

Yes, it does help. get a little heal from pain. It's called "Nam Man Muay"
Which "Nam Man" means oil and "Muay" mean boxing.
It is quite popular for many boxer here as well as some other kind of sport players too.


----------



## Drag'n (Aug 11, 2006)

Yeah I use the same stuff. I always get a few bottles when I go to Thailand.
Everybody uses it there, before warm up.
It really gets the blood flowing and helps prevent injuries. Smells pretty strong but I like it.
Just make sure you dont get any running down into your shorts!


----------



## tradrockrat (Aug 11, 2006)

Drag'n said:
			
		

> Just make sure you dont get any running down into your shorts!




lol


----------



## Thunder Foot (Aug 21, 2006)

Drag'n said:
			
		

> Yeah I use the same stuff. I always get a few bottles when I go to Thailand.
> Everybody uses it there, before warm up.
> It really gets the blood flowing and helps prevent injuries. Smells pretty strong but I like it.
> Just make sure you dont get any running down into your shorts!


 
hehe, yes... I'll be sure that doesn't happen!:asian:  So have you tried any of the other pain relievers such as icy hot or any of others? I'm just wondering if there is any others that may work better... though this brand does work very well, especially when massaged in.


----------



## Kembudo-Kai Kempoka (Aug 21, 2006)

Rhino Piss.


----------



## rxis (Feb 7, 2007)

I have some Tiger balm red and white.  Its not nearly as hot to me as some ppl say it is.  I also have the Biofreeze spray.  Biofreeze feels and smells more like Bengay.  

Its good for warming up and relieving pain.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 7, 2007)

The bottle shown is exactly the stuff we use, we get it from Thailand. We'll be over then next in June could probably send you some if you want to wait that long!!


----------



## jdinca (Feb 7, 2007)

We seem to buy Tiger Balm by the case and hand out Ibuprofen in Pez dispensers. We also have a 2 gallon jug with a chinese bruise linament that seems to work well. I have NO idea what's in it.


----------



## thaistyle (Feb 7, 2007)

You're using the best there is!  That stuff (Thai Liniment) is great for sprains, bruises, sore muscles, etc.   Sometimes I've noticed that you can get the giant bottles on Ebay real cheap.  The only other stuff I've found to work almost as good is Ultra Strength Tiger Balm.


----------

